# Cyclogest - how important is it to take at the same time?



## bambino100 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been taking my cyclogest late - 11am and 11pm so that i could take if post ET as it sometimes upsets my stomach. I now want to change the times to 8am and 8pm and wondered what effect taking it 3 hours earlier than normal would have? Can I do this right away or should I gradually change the time each day by half hour or so?

Thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

According to the references the half life is very variable depending on individuals, but usually very long, so it should be fine to change the time. If you want to be on the safe side, move it by an hour per day if this makes you feel safer.


----------

